# Cyber Stand UP Paddle Board SALE



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

We have some great deals on new paddle boards and a couple that are very lightly used. The prices are extra discounted now through midnight on Monday November 26th. Some examples are a Riviera Ron House Carbon fiber racing SUP that retails for $2200 on sale for $1295, brand new. We also have a C4 Rapid Rider for $849 and Riviera 10'6" and 11'6" paddle boards for $699. The riviera carbon fiber adjustable paddles are only $175, down from $250. 

Click here now: SUP boards for sale


----------

